# Help with box design



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi there I hope this is an okay place to post this, I am new to these forums. 

So basically, I was given an L7 15" from a friend since he can't even fit it in his trunk. But the box it came with is incredibly small, Kicker recommends a 6 cubic foot box for this sub, I estimate my current box to be three sizes too small literally. Also before anyone says to go buy a 13w7 or another real sub, please spare me. The volume this is played at makes accurate bass reproduction 100% completely insignificant. I am well aware of great sub brands like Memphis or JL, but what I'm not aware of is how to afford $600-$1200 for a single speaker (not that it's not worth the money I know it is). But really don't even say it, I don't care if you don't like L7's I got it for free and these do really good SPL.

All that said, this box will be put into a hatchback Acura Integra, I want to take up the entire trunk. Wood type suggestions? I'm thinking about birch wood, they make Live Audio subs out of birch so it should do well. MDF vs birch though any thoughts?? Available dimensions are as follows:

Height 17"
Width 34"
Depth 33"

Music that will be listened to on it:
Dubstep
Rap
Metal

Amplifier that will power the sub:
American Bass PH4000MD 2000 Watts RMS at 1 ohm, the 15 is a DVC 2 ohm so it can easily be wired down to 1 ohm giving it double power.

Obviously a sealed box would be great for metal, but not for SPL. My idea is to make a vented enclosure, and when I want to listen to metal or other types of music with extremely fast bass response (rapid double bass drum), I'll simply plug up the vent with a pillow or something. I'd like to have this enclosure vented, thinking tuning should be around 34 hz since I'm ok with sealing it for dubstep and metal.

Does anyone on here have any advice or thoughts? I may try to make the box design in Google Sketch and post it if anyone wants to help critique any ideas. Thanks for any help, and again I do not care that these do not reproduce accurate bass frequencies. I want to flex other people's glass not just mine. Someday I'll have a high quality extremely accurate, and even still high SPL producing sub. Unfortunately that day is far off, so I am left with an L7 that has the tradeoff of unideal sound quality.

I've done my best to keep this short, but there was a lot of information to include. I hope my post isn't like a novel I have seen those types of threads before and have done my best to make an easier to read format. Thanks again for any help, and for you haters of the L7 I got it for FREE, so beat that. Why don't you just live knowing that you have better sound quality than I do. Shouldn't that be enough satisfaction for you? I have seen massive amounts of flaming for anyone who has an L7 and posts anything about it, I know your sub is better, and I could care less because it's not mine (I am not the jealous type so good for you to make more money than a recent college graduate, give yourself a pat on the back why don't you.)

Peace.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

You want the spl section to start and little research goes a long ways. Here is a calculator site for your use.
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp#porsq
Throw your specs in and find something that suites your needs and if it needs tweaking we can help. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response, I will definitely use the calculator and post again when I have the design done. I have been doing quite a bit of research, I know especially for a vented enclosure this will pay off. Even a small mistake can ruin a good box, which I will happily spend more time to make sure this doesn't happen.


----------

